# g20 240sx 200sx 180sx turbo manifolds



## Guest (Aug 27, 2002)

Just her to let you guys know, we recently added the g20 to our turbo manifold applications. We currently have 240sx dohc and sohc, sr20det, g20, and many other 4 cylinders. Please check out www.iboost.org or email [email protected] for info. We also make custom intercoolers. Thanks.


----------

